# spreader lights



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i now have a great looking t top and leaning post from breeze fab. now i need to get a spreader light for the front and rear of top. i also need a stern light for the rear of the top. i went back to old forum and did a search on "spreader lights" but came up empty. i dont want to go to a box store and buy what is on the shelf if there is something out there better.

any suggestions? thinking in the area of led or ccf (cold cathode fluorescent) lighting for reduced heat and power draw. a google search was daunting and brought up way too many other applications than i wanted to wade through. want to stay away from halogen lighting if at all possible.

also am thinking about getting "cats eyes" for my bow light. is it just as simple as drilling through the hull into the anchor locker and connecting wiring, with proper sealer added inside/out of course?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Check out this link. http://wwwlledtronics.com I have bought led strip lights for a couple of projects that I had here at the shop. I know they have a large led spreader light. Not sure if they have a smaller one. They do have guite a large selection of items._


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Corrected web site address:

http://www.ledtronics.com/


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks tim. i went to website but did not see "spreader lights". i emailed them and am waiting for a response. sidebar, i hate when i cant pick up the phone and call someone. :banghead


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Thanks for correcting the first link. Try this link http://www.ledtronics.com/DS/GDL002-200/default.asp These are the ones that I was refering to. They would go better in the upper station of a larger boat, But keep looking around and I am sure something will turn up. If you were really serious about having LED's, I could build one from scratch. :usaflag_


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A $180 ea? I don't think so, + the base size is wrong for most of the welded on tabs that have already been put on the T-top. :boo


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't share your dislike for halogens. The $40 a pair lights at every marine store work great for me. Yes they pull some power but they are really bright and cheap to replace.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *DreamWeaver21 (10/7/2007)*I don't share your dislike for halogens. The $40 a pair lights at every marine store work great for me. Yes they pull some power but they are really bright and cheap to replace.


never said i didnt like halos. just dont have anything now and am looking at all options. im with x on the cost. 180 is way too much for one light. but i will need two lights. still looking

thanks all for input


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are just trying to light up the deck of your boat, we stock and sell led strip lighting that is very durable. Prices start at 39.99 for a 12" light. 3' lights are 69.99.



221-6789


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know how fancy you want to get, but we have a cheap solution. When we bought our boat used it had some pretty well gone lights on the top, one on the front of the T-top and one on the rear. I needed a quick replacement before a night time trip and went to Wally World and bougt a cheap pair of plastic case fog lamps. I got the ones with the plastic case not only because they were cheaper but because I figured thatthey wouild rust less. It was supposed to be a temp fix until I bought some good lights. They have now been on the boat 4 years and work perfectly. (It's funny how some of the temp fixes run into years of use!)


----------

